# Try this 11x11x11



## Crazycubemom (Apr 1, 2010)

Iril and Kingman having fun....


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe Mike Hughey can blindsolve that.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 1, 2010)

Whoa...


----------



## Muesli (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Mike Hughey can blindsolve that.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried it after the Indiana Winter competition. I only got through memorizing a couple of sets of wings when I gave up. (I know, I'm a wimp. ) I was too tired, but more importantly, the thing had the wrong color scheme for me, and I just couldn't handle it. You'd be surprised how much harder it is for me to memorize a cube with a different color scheme from the one I'm used to. I really rely now on instantly knowing where a piece goes by its colors.

Someday I need to resticker one and try it - I'm quite convinced it can be done. The problem is it will probably take me 20 or 30 tries to finally get one right, which is an awful lot of time spent blindsolving. But I'll be very disappointed if I never get one done.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow Dan, way to support K.O.'s. 

Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 1, 2010)

The only thing that is stopping me from buying this is the utter ear bashing I will get from the better half. I think i would probably be chucked out on the street. It is just too expensive at the moment. 

KO or not, you cannot tell me this is not an absolutely outstanding puzzle..


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 1, 2010)

Where would you buy it? I haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## coinman (Apr 1, 2010)

They are al over ebay. 

I will wait for the V-cube 11x11x11 if it will be on the market soon, otherwise i don't know.


----------

